# Closed Question - GF7300 GS or ATI x1600 Pro?



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 1, 2007)

By closed question, I mean no one should suggest something out of the choices. No. I only mean either of the two. Which do you suggest?


----------



## yak (Feb 1, 2007)

ATI video cards have a better anti-aliasing and anisotropic filtering algorithm, so you'll get prettier pictures.


----------



## Hanazawa (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm not sure I've even heard of the first one, so I'd have to go with ATI.


----------



## Cybergarou (Feb 1, 2007)

I'd go with the ATI card. Except for their TV tuners they have done a good job with their cards. NVIDIA on the other hand shows up more frequently in troubleshooting forums. Either for incompatibility with other hardware or software problems.


----------



## tesfox (Feb 1, 2007)

I'd go for nVidia.  They have better driver support that ATI does.  At least that's been my expierence.


----------



## CyberFoxx (Feb 1, 2007)

I'd go with nVidia, better driver support, at least under Linux. ^_^


----------



## Kougar (Feb 1, 2007)

I am assuming this is for games? If so then forget the 7300GS card. The x1600 Pro will give you MUCH better frame rates, please see these charts. It wins pretty much every single game by a large margin.


----------



## nobuyuki (Feb 2, 2007)

get the nvidia card, ATI's architecture this generation is simply a hodge.  I own one and my brother owns an nvidia from the same generation (and they're in the same price bracket),  the nvidia card kicks the shit out of it -- especially when doing things like displacement mapping.  ATI's "exclusive" and superior features are pretty much gimmicks like FSAA and pixel wobbling between frames..... now what good is that when the game doesn't look like how it's supposed to look in the first place cause of a weird feature implimentation?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 3, 2007)

I heard some reviews that nvidia are a better choice, but I am no geek to understand them XD


----------



## Kougar (Feb 3, 2007)

nobuyuki said:
			
		

> get the nvidia card, ATI's architecture this generation is simply a hodge.Â Â I own one and my brother owns an nvidia from the same generation (and they're in the same price bracket),Â Â the nvidia card kicks the shit out of it -- especially when doing things like displacement mapping.Â Â ATI's "exclusive" and superior features are pretty much gimmicks like FSAA and pixel wobbling between frames..... now what good is that when the game doesn't look like how it's supposed to look in the first place cause of a weird feature implimentation?



I would suggest you check out those graphs I linked to. This nVidia card lost every single benchmark in every single game by a very wide margin, and honestly isn't even playable at 1024x768 resolution in most of them.

Secondly, if you mean THIS "pixel wobbling", then it is a nVidia exclusive feature.


----------



## Rhainor (Feb 4, 2007)

I am, and always shall be, an nVidia fan.

"nVidia -- The Way It's Meant to be Played"



/sorry, couldn't resist.


----------

